# Mesquite slab/bowl



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2014)

Kinda getting tired of making regular bowls and trying something different. Came out pretty good, and only half the work. Actually I decided to chisel up the base slab some to give it a carved look, and that was quite a bit of work, mesquite is a tough carving wood. about 12x12x5. finish is a couple of coats of danish oil. Whatdaya think, is it worth making more?

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 15, 2014)

I love it!

I myself have been screwing around trying new things lately, sometimes the same old thing gets mundane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kinda looks like it just grew out of it- I like it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 15, 2014)

PS- You abstract form spinners are crazy- that has to be ugly spinnin at ??? RPM!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 15, 2014)

I like it, I like it. Good thinking and good work.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 15, 2014)

That is just downright cool! And you picked the perfect piece of mesquite for that. I'm with Mike though... I can't imagine what it was like looking at that think spinning around on the lathe. You're a braver man than I!

Barry, one of these days I hope to own one of your bowls. As a novice turner, I admire your work and your eye for how to bring the most out of a piece of wood. I always love when you post pics of your work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2014)

Absolutely worth doing again Barry. Beautiful piece. I like the non-squared base. Looks more natural. The contrast in the sap line draws your eye to the transition from the base to the bowl - which is exactly what makes the piece iMO. Excellent work man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool! I wonder if there's a way to get the base to appear aged and weathered while the bowl remains pristine?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 15, 2014)

I had to come back and look again, I dig it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I wonder if there's a way to get the base to appear aged and weathered while the bowl remains pristine?


Hey, thats an idea! Mesquite is high in tanis so I imagine the steel wool vinegar treatment would darken/age the look. The trick would be to keep it from bleeding over...


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 15, 2014)

Great work Barry! I was just about to try that this same thing this weekend as I had thought of something similar while trying to go to sleep the other night

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Jul 16, 2014)

That looks really cool, what kind of chisel did you use for to get that look on the base, anything special? I have been looking for a good scoop chisel for a while for a similar look.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2014)

ejo4041 said:


> That looks really cool, what kind of chisel did you use for to get that look on the base, anything special? I have been looking for a good scoop chisel for a while for a similar look.


Thanks Eric. I used a Two Cherries chisel that is 3/4 wide with a #7 sweep...... I think, I'm no carving expert, in fact, it's the only decent carving chisel I own...


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 16, 2014)

As usual, a fantastic piece Barry! When I get the new shop set up I'll try to talk you into coming North for awhile and do a little teaching!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 17, 2014)

Very cool. It struck me when I saw this, it should be full of peanuts, with a cold mug of beer next to it? Not sure why.

Neil


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 17, 2014)

I keep coming back to this bowl. I love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 17, 2014)

I like it, but if i can say something... I would carve more , to round the base. and definitely dont like saw marks of the base.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I like it, but if i can say something... I would carve more , to round the base. and definitely dont like saw marks of the base.


Aw man, I drug the edges of the block across my bandsaw blade at an angle just to get those deep saw marks I thought it would look cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Jul 17, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Hey, thats an idea! Mesquite is high in tanis so I imagine the steel wool vinegar treatment would darken/age the look. The trick would be to keep it from bleeding over...


Barry,
I use the WTD a bit and I think you could paint it on with a foam brush just beyond where you want it to stop, and the with a very light touch, just turn it away. That would give a nice clean break line. I've also put a coat of AO on what I didn't want darkened, and stopped the bleeding that way. Only thing with doing it this way is to wipe away the extra that beads up on the oil, cause it WILL soak thru, not immediately, but if you leave it it'll eat right thru the finish.

Steve

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2014)

Great tip, thanks Steve!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats a cool looking piece Barry ! Lots of ways to make it similar but different with other species of wood too .


----------



## Molokai (Jul 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Aw man, I drug the edges of the block across my bandsaw blade at an angle just to get those deep saw marks I thought it would look cool


Dont worry about it. Its just me. There is a saying: 100 people 100 moods.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2014)

So Barry, what are you doing with this bowl? Are you selling it or putting it on display in the house?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 18, 2014)

I will probably keep it till I do An Arts and Crafts show this fall, then try and sell it there...... unless of course, you have something cool to trade?


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 18, 2014)

I love it exactly as is. Yin/ Yang, Rough/ Clean.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2014)

Barry, you have no idea how much I 1) love that bowl, 2) admire your work, and 3) want to one day own a Barry Richardson piece! I am a novice turner, nowhere near (not in the same galaxy) where you are in skill and experience. I don't know what I can offer that comes close to what that bowl should go for, but if you let me know what you might be looking for I will dig through the garage to see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2014)

Man is that giving me ideas. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll be up and running with the new lathe and I have a list of stuff I want to try a mile long abd thus just added to it. That is so cool!


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 19, 2014)

Or if you are up for a trade, I would be equally as happy with something smaller that might sell for less at a show. I'd love to own any piece of your work!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2014)

Dont really need any kind of turning stock, but if you have walnut boards to trade, I'm always up for that...


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 19, 2014)

What sizes are you looking for?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2014)

Game box size


----------



## David Hill (Jul 21, 2014)

Different! I like it.
You've managed to get the bark to stay on---something I haven't managed here yet (but have to admit--not trying hard). Mesquite is by far my fave to work with. Might try that technique in the future.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Jul 31, 2014)

i love this piece. getting in line if you make another.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW, Barry! I just got the bowl in today and it is amazing!!! It absolutely looks unreal that it all came from one piece of mesquite… it just looks perfect. Thank you very much for giving me the chance to have this, I still can't believe it is sitting in my living room!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2014)

Your welcome, knowing how much you appreciate it means a lot to me, enjoy. Got the walnut you arranged today as well, it's prime stuff, thank you, we are square sir....


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay, here's my two cents on this piece, Barry. My first impression was a combination of , , and . That said, the more I looked at it, I moved to and :cool2:. And this leads me to a subject that hits home with me...

Thinking outside the box is a GREAT idea. It is even better when it works. However, it needs to be well executed. All too often, a new turner tries to think outside the box a little too soon. And that usually means an ugly turning.

Step one (and I find this to be a rule), a turner should practice good form to the point that they can THEN create and play with elements of good form to come up with variations of what is commonly accepted as "pretty" or "typical".

The reason this piece works is because your form on the NE bowl is spot on. The bowl in and of itself would have been wonderful (even though I'm not a big fan of the saddle NE). But the way the bowl is nested in the block (and nice detailing on the block, I might add) shows that you already have a good grasp of what good NE form is.

If I had one critique of this turning it would be that the edges of the block weren't band sawed. I would have liked to have seen those carved or sanded or something. Though, I have a feeling you were going for a "rough" look...

Kudos. Really nice job on the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

